# Phillies Dodgers



## Johnskiismore (Oct 9, 2008)

GSS, have made up a drinking game to go with the Phillies game tonight?  

The Beam helped the Sox last Monday!  Didn't do to to well the next morning..... but it was for the cause:flag:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

I would do the drinking game where I drink one shot of Beam for every strikeout by both the Phillies and Dodgers pitchers...but I have work early tomorrow morning and don't feel like being hungover..lol..but the one side of me really wants to pound shots during the game...get sloppy..and then post on here...anyway..go Phillies..


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, I'm in for the Phillies!  Gotta cheer them on  since my buddy cheered the Tigers a few years ago when they were in the hunt.
Seems that someone from here tagged me Tigress at the time, eh?


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 9, 2008)

Go Phils.....  nuff said..


----------



## Philpug (Oct 9, 2008)

The Fightin's.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Phillies are losing 1-0 so far..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Phillies are losing 1-0 so far..



Crap -- c'mon Phils  !!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Crap -- c'mon Phils  !!!!!!!!



It's early..but they need to put up some runs..right quick!!!!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

Not off to a good start, although tackling the pitcher just now was the right idea lol


----------



## Philpug (Oct 9, 2008)

2-0 but thats why they play the games.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

ut oh, tie game steez u gettin all hot and bothered now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> ut oh, tie game steez u gettin all hot and bothered now



Wow tie game..go eat some chips..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow tie game..go eat some chips..



got laid off from chips, all  i do now is collect money from the government and play golf.  Whoa philly is winning too bad those are gonna be crying towels pretty soon that they are all waving


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> got laid off from chips, all  i do now is collect money from the government and play golf.  Whoa philly is winning too bad those are gonna be crying towels pretty soon that they are all waving



Why don't you go play with your Pet Aligator..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why don't you go play with your Pet Aligator..



ut oh u cant even spell alligator u must be getting nervous with this 1 run lead, i would be too


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> ut oh u cant even spell alligator u must be getting nervous with this 1 run lead, i would be too



Troll..don't be hating..why don't you go to Planet Hollywood and hit on some tourists..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Troll..don't be hating..why don't you go to Planet Hollywood and hit on some tourists..



 hating on what the phillies?  Hey feel free to be on tomorrow when im watching the sox, its all in good  fun


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

Well steez u are the philly fan here is this bullpen gonna hold this 1 run lead tonite or not i want a prediction.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 9, 2008)

3-2  Phils....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh god maddux is pitching dont worry about the bullpen holding the lead now its gonna be more than 1 run in a few minutes


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hittin the Beam now!!


----------



## Philpug (Oct 9, 2008)

1-0


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 9, 2008)

Phils take game 1


whoo hoo


----------



## Philpug (Oct 9, 2008)

One game at a time. Next one tomorrow.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 9, 2008)

I hear that..... but it's sure nice to start off in the 1-0 position instead of the 0-1 position... leaves a little bit of cushion there...even if it is a little bit...

Brett's gotta get it done tomorrow for sure...


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Oct 10, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Go Phils.....  nuff said..



This ^


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

root root root for the Phillies..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

When's game 2? Too lazy to check.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> When's game 2? Too lazy to check.



4PM.I'm missing todays game because I'll be hiking..but I'm definitely watching game three


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 4PM.I'm missing todays game because I'll be hiking..but I'm definitely watching game three



Great weather for a hike! It's only game 2, anyway.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> 4PM.I'm missing todays game because I'll be hiking..but I'm definitely watching game three



steez where u been i figured u would be gloating about last night i woulda been


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> steez where u been i figured u would be gloating about last night i woulda been



Watching the Phillies right now..nothing to gloat about..everybody knows they're freaking good...


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 10, 2008)

Phils 8-5 in the 7th..... go Phils keep fightin


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2008)

Lookin good for a 2-0 lead


----------



## AMAC2233 (Oct 10, 2008)

Red sox vs. Phillies would make a great World Series match-up, the best part being that it would actually be on an east coast TV schedule...those 10 p.m. games are brutal during the week...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> Red sox vs. Phillies would make a great World Series match-up, the best part being that it would actually be on an east coast TV schedule...those 10 p.m. games are brutal during the week...



  Ya know i know its all about rating but id love to see an afternoon playoff game, im sure if it was on a weekend on a saturday it would do well, sunday it wouldnt for obvious reasons.


----------



## Philpug (Oct 10, 2008)

Now just have to win 2 of 5.


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 10, 2008)

half way to the big show....

Moyer going to get it done Sunday for 3/4ths....  werd!!


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 11, 2008)

AMAC2233 said:


> Red sox vs. Phillies would make a great World Series match-up, the best part being that it would actually be on an east coast TV schedule...those 10 p.m. games are brutal during the week...



I know I'm in the minority but I get out of work at 10:30pm so I like the late starts. 

I want to see the Phillies win too because I don't want to see Manny's ugly mug anymore. I have to admit it did kind of suck rooting for a wife beater though.

It was nice to root for Charlie Manuel. He just found out that morning his mother passed away. Must be tough to go out and do your job with that on your mind.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok so i think i just read that Lowe will be going on 3days rest granted hes a sinker ball pitcher but this series might be over pretty quick for the dodgers.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

you philly fans only post when your team wins, whats up with that??


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 13, 2008)

nah, watched the game in bed then fell asleep right after...

Moyer pitched like sh!t... we dropped one....  then again we wanted to win it at home... hee hee

Phils 2  
Dodgers 1


Phils in 6....We haven't won in Dodger stadium all year...until tonight of course (although Lowe is one hell of a pitcher...)

Go Phils...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> you philly fans only post when your team wins, whats up with that??



you're becoming a troll..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you're becoming a troll..



Na gotta take the good with the bad steez dont act like frontrunners , when they lose i expect something like pitching sure sucked tonite not silence.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Na gotta take the good with the bad steez dont act like frontrunners , when they lose i expect something like pitching sure sucked tonite not silence.



If they're losing I turn the game off..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> If they're losing I turn the game off..



lol that works too, so your admitting u only roll with the good times then right


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> lol that works too, so your admitting u only roll with the good times then right



of course..


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 13, 2008)

Phils up 2-1  both in this game and the series...

I'm skerd..more nervous than anything.. 

IMO   they need this game to get the momentum back...
otherwise they might drop all 3 in LA which would suck bawlz!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Phillies are winning 2-1;..


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

not anymore


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 13, 2008)

CRAP    Dodgers 4-3 now....


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

whooaaaa nice throw to first howard


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 14, 2008)

Phils 3
Dodgers 1


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 14, 2008)

GO Phils  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 15, 2008)

Congrats all you Philly Phans out there in AZ land.

If the Sox don't beat the Rays I'll be pulling for the Phillies in the series.

-w


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 16, 2008)

In honor of Steez if the rays win i will attend a philly rays world series game here in Tampa and root for Philly.  Send me a hat plz they dont sell them here


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 16, 2008)

Phillies Rock!!!!


----------



## Phillycore (Oct 16, 2008)

World Series baby!!!

4 more wins....

Just 4 more wins...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 16, 2008)

Phillies  are Da Bomb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

The Rays fans don't deserve a Series. Go Bosox!  Lotsa fireworks and horns going off late last nite here in Philly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Phillies  are Da Bomb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



times two...now they're 4 games away from being World Champions..


----------

